# Beauty Army: July



## aleeeshuh (Jun 29, 2012)

I used to be an advocate for Beauty Army, but for my July selection I changed my beauty profile about five times and my selections are still the same. I even put my age to 13-18 and another time I did 55+. There were no changes in my selections, with the exception of the order it was presented in.

































My last day to select is July 4th. I'm going to wait till then to see if there are better choices.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I already skipped two months. I wish they could introduce new selections as I will be skipping often if not. It makes me sad.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow slim pickings. I think this will be my last month of skipping. I have skipped 2 already, why just keep getting charged every month just to go through the hassle of skipping and waiting for a refund.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes slim pickings indeed!!!!!!!!!! I skipped last June's and I might end up skipping this July's too. So sad...


----------



## AuttyW (Jun 29, 2012)

Nancy-Lee said that even if you change your age it doesn't change your samples. They have also started doing different samples each day, so they change from day to day what you can pick.


----------



## AuntOly (Jun 29, 2012)

That selection is insane. Foil packets for $12. I quit after my second month, February, because I could see where they were heading. And I don't like that you have to be billed and then ask for a refund. They keep the float in your money until that refund is processed. I think this company is a has been/also ran, and I am glad I bailed early.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 29, 2012)

They're working on it. They understand that people don't like the skip feature now and are working on fixing it so you're not charged first before skipping. When that will end up changing I don't know. I gave them several leads from IMATS with companies to potentially work with so hopefully one or two pans out.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 29, 2012)

I decided to cancel. I will not pay for foil packets. I've messed with my profile MANY times and I got the same samples (different days), they were just shuffled in order. I wanted to love them but I just can't pay for foil packets when I shop so often at Sephora and get them for free with every order. I will miss the cute box though.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 29, 2012)

Really??? That doesn't make sense because a 13-18 year old is less likely to an anti-aging cream than a 55+ year old



> Originally Posted by *AuttyW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nancy-Lee said that even if you change your age it doesn't change your samples. They have also started doing different samples each day, so they change from day to day what you can pick.


----------



## AuntOly (Jun 29, 2012)

> They're working on it. They understand that people don't like the skip feature now and are working on fixing it so you're not charged first before skipping. When that will end up changing I don't know. I gave them several leads from IMATS with companies to potentially work with so hopefully one or two pans out.


 Not for anything, but your post makes me feel even worse about Beauty Army. You are giving them tips on company's to work with. People are paying them $12 per month. Shouldn't they have suppliers lined up and shouldn't they be forming strategic partnerships and procuring their own samples. The price they charge for what you get us insane. My glam and birchbox are $2 less, and their smallest samples are usually bigger than what beauty army offer. Plus they are all off brands. I predict they will fold before Christmas. I wonder how many active subscribers they actually have.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They're working on it. They understand that people don't like the skip feature now and are working on fixing it so you're not charged first before skipping. When that will end up changing I don't know. I gave them several leads from IMATS with companies to potentially work with so hopefully one or two pans out.
> ...


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 29, 2012)

I hope they do make it to their second year.

They were my first subscription and I was in love. I agree, the main reason I want them to succeed is bc we get to choose our samples!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The reason I passed them the info to them is because these are companies I would love to see in ANY beauty box subscription service and since Beauty Army was there at IMATS and I know the ladies personally now I gave them the info. I could have easily passed the info to Birchbox or MyGlam as well but I chose to give the info to BA because I still like the ability to choose my own products.
> I doubt they'll fold by December and think that they'll actually make it to their 2nd year (January 2013 will be their 1st anniversary).


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 30, 2012)

My choices got a lot better! I really like my choices now, but I'm thinking they might get better tomorrow. Should I wait or go ahead and pick??


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 30, 2012)

I forgot to add this one too


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 30, 2012)

Such fantastic options that I went ahead and rejoined. Yaaay Beauty Army! The only sample here I've had before (with Sindulge) is the Youngblood primer which I loveloved and used until there was no more left. Needless to say, I was happy to have it as an option. Woohoooo! Oh and that Macadamia treatment oil is one of my top 5 hair products I can't live without. I'm obsessed with how it smells, I don't know why, I just am. lol. I regularly buy that bottle for $13 at Ulta, so getting this Beauty Army box was such a no brainer this month. I hope they keep up this kind of quality.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 30, 2012)

Darn you, Leilani. I was about to skip but I got that macadamia stuff and now I don't want to skip


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Darn you, Leilani. I was about to skip but I got that macadamia stuff and now I don't want to skip


 hahaha. I skipped and cancelled last month, went to mess around with options today and got that glorious line up of products. I couldn't say no! The Macadamia stuff alone retails for $1 more than Beauty Army. I know, I'm no help.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 30, 2012)

I've been able to resist for months and months, never actually signing up. The Macadamia oil was was finally pushed me over into subbing. Here's what I chose for my first month with BA:


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 30, 2012)

I got the same stuff as you except instead of the lip stuff I got the Atzen day cream and instead of the eye candy I got the Delizioso mangowhatsitcalled









> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Such fantastic options that I went ahead and rejoined. Yaaay Beauty Army! The only sample here I've had before (with Sindulge) is the Youngblood primer which I loveloved and used until there was no more left. Needless to say, I was happy to have it as an option. Woohoooo! Oh and that Macadamia treatment oil is one of my top 5 hair products I can't live without. I'm obsessed with how it smells, I don't know why, I just am. lol. I regularly buy that bottle for $13 at Ulta, so getting this Beauty Army box was such a no brainer this month. I hope they keep up this kind of quality.


----------



## Pancua (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm skipping all my subs this month in order to prep for my camping trip in August. It was so hard to skip BA cause the Macadamia was one of the options though!!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jul 1, 2012)

All things considered, I'mpleased with my selections this month.  I'm really happy I'm going to get the Besame sample and the Eye Candy.  The eye candy was in my June selection window, which I decided to skip on so I am happy I got another chance to get them. I love primers, I like the idea of plumper lips from the emulsion,  and the perfume sounds like it will be right up my alley.  So I really only had to settle on the Indie Lee, but it seems like I can't get away from that company in my selections.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 1, 2012)

I have been _DYING_ to try something from Macadamia, even thought of purchasing that oil sample on ebay a couple times! I also really want to try the Besame because I've always loved the idea of a lip/cheek tint but have never tried one! I chose two primers because I have a few (spackle, x-out, and I even tried monistat LOL) but nothing really works for me so I'm still searching. The eye candy and emulsion are great because I've just been tired lately and my eyes and lips are super wrecked from hot/dry weather! I'm so glad I actually love this BA, last month I was so sad about skipping and was worried I would never want another BA- and they happen to be my fav!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, I decided to try Beauty Army for the first time this month. Yay!

Here's what I picked:


----------



## snllama (Jul 1, 2012)

What the hell! I was able to make selections this morning as per normal, but I had to head out. 

I get back on and it is telling me that Today's Subscriptions are sold out, come back tomorrow. 

I'm done with BA. Two terrible months of selection, I was thinking about ordering this months and now that I can sit down I'm being told I cant.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 1, 2012)

Interesting that they're now showing a sold out page.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 1, 2012)

Are you already a member??



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What the hell! I was able to make selections this morning as per normal, but I had to head out.
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes I've been a member since Jan 1st. I got an email this morning that my selection window opened.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 2, 2012)

Try calling them to see if you can still select your samples. They might be able to. 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What the hell! I was able to make selections this morning as per normal, but I had to head out.
> 
> ...


----------



## dreile (Jul 2, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Cylarne (Jul 2, 2012)

I was so ready to cancel this month, but I decided to look for a bit just to be sure- and I ended up REALLY excited about what I'm getting!  I already got the eye candy last month, but my Mom was so interested in them I decided to get them again to give to her. It took a bit of tweaking to get both oils, but I'm so happy I did, and I've been wanting to try a dry shampoo for a while. I can't wait to get this box!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jul 2, 2012)

This is what I hate. My selection is not that bad and I really want the macadamia oil. But I do want to see if NYX or eye coolers will pop up again. I see people chose them like yesterday or the day before but I'm scared everything else will run out. I'm even tempted to just choose and then email them to see if something else I want can be added to my box. Especially since I STILL haven't received my replacement box from may lol. I emailed nancy-lee and she said shed get on it but it's doubtful . Sometimes I wonder how they are so nonchalant about their problems. Is there an email I can use to get to customer service without going through nancy lee??


----------



## yoru (Jul 3, 2012)

Does anyone mind giving tips on how to get that cream cheek? I really want it but all I get is the macadamia oil


----------



## tameloy (Jul 3, 2012)

I've skipped the past 2 months. I see that people at the beginning of the month are once again getting all the great products. My window opens on the 9th, and by then all the good stuff is gone. This has been happening month after month. So frustrating.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yoru, it pops up for me Everytime I choose makeup. That's weird that it won't comeup for you. I'd email them.


----------



## yoru (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks, they refreshed my choices on 9am EST and now I got everything I want........oh wait I was overly excited over the Besame cream rouge and eye candy I forgot I wanted the Macadamia Oil!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jul 3, 2012)

I waited until 9am pst so that I could see new samples...they added the eye coolers! I retook my profile like twice just to make sure I wasn't missing anything and they definitely have a glitch because my samples didn't change at all but I'm not complaining because I got some great stuff! -Macadamia oil -Psssst! Dry shampoo -crimson rouge blush -eye coolers -cover fx face primer -lip and eye emulsion This is the first time I've been excited since like, February! Having really good sizes of GOOD samples like the macadamia oil, make me more likely to pick something I didn't want before. For example, the face primer...let's just say I have a full size Larocca primer, Murad primer, mini Youngblood primer, mini smashbox primer, and a bunch of samples from sephora. So I never wanted to choose the fx primer but I've heard some people like it, plus it's anti shine and helps acne. I almost chose the Youngblood one, but I still have the one from Sindulge and it's full. I can always use a dry shampoo because I'm skanky like that. I didn't want the blush because it's red but I figured I'd give it a shot. And the lip and eye emulsion popped up for me, plus delizioso anti aging mangosteen cream. If I could have chosen more I would have chosen that one too. I think what they dont realize is that even if it's not something that we are super excited about, we'd probably choose it if it was a deluxe sample. The packets won't cut it. On the other hand, I've chosen the korres guava lotion in a packet because it was korres guava lotion lol. So unfamiliar brands need to be good sizes. And there has to be a few good brands mixed in. I wish NYX would give them more than just mascara


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 3, 2012)

I've always wanted to try the dry shampoo. I got cover fx face primer a few months ago and I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm thinking about getting the full size, but it's kinda pricey



> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> -Macadamia oil
> ...


----------



## AthenaBolina (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Ladies,I hope you don't mind me jumping in with my first post! I've read the threads for ages, but never bothered getting a membership.  Anyway, I've been a Beauty Army member for a few months, and last month skipped, but signed up for another account so I would have more selection.  I forgot all about that other account until i popped on here this morning, and landed up having to tweak my profile about 10 times before I got all of this stuff.





I ordered the eye candy in my may box, but figured I would save these for my mom for a small christmas present.  The value of this box is pretty awesome! I LOVE the cell ceuticals stuff, I have that one too and it makes my face so smooth.

What stinks for me is that my original account selection is the 18th of the month! So almost everything good is gone by then.  I'm not sure I'll keep both accounts...I kind of use them to see which has better samples, and them skip the other one for a month. I am pretty happy with this box, and the eye candy and macadamia oil retail for $25 alone!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 3, 2012)

Skipped again.. *sigh*

I never get anything anyone else is showing they get. I must have a bug in my BA account lol


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 3, 2012)

What kind of options did you get?



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Skipped again.. *sigh*
> 
> I never get anything anyone else is showing they get. I must have a bug in my BA account lol


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 3, 2012)

I can't remember now since I already skipped but I know there were 5 foil packages and 2 perfumes. I had a spider veins one (I don't even know what that is) and an eye cream as well but those were the only ones that were an ok size.



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What kind of options did you get?


----------



## u4palm (Jul 3, 2012)

Just thought I'd share what I chose today.  I'm excited about everything except the Youngblood Mineral Primer.  I already have that from my Sindulge account awhile back.  Everything else is new and I can't wait to try it!

 ​ 

​  ​ 
*Inventory list:*

-Youngblood Mineral Primer, sample size 0.1 oz

-Besame Cosmetics Crimson Cream Rouge, sample size 0.1 oz

-Atzen Protective Day Cream, sample size 0.1 oz

-Delizioso Skincare Mangosteen &amp; Acai Super Anti-Aging Facial Cream, sample size 0.33 oz

-Freeman Beauty Vita-K Professional Age Spots, full size 3.0 oz

-Macadamia Natural Oil Healing Oil Treatment, sample size 1.0 oz

These were the possible 9:​ 

​


----------



## morre22 (Jul 3, 2012)

These are the samples I picked for this month. This is my first month of Beauty Army and I am excited to try it. I am hoping for more make up samples, hopefully next month. I do think that these were great choices for me this month though.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 4, 2012)

Those who got the Macadamia oil, I now have three - two from Test Tube and one as a gift from NYX Cosmetics and Macadamia Oil (FACE Awards) and I love the product BUT A LITTLE, I mean a LITTLE, goes a LONG way.


----------



## Pancua (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those who got the Macadamia oil, I now have three - two from Test Tube and one as a gift from NYX Cosmetics and Macadamia Oil (FACE Awards) and I love the product BUT A LITTLE, I mean a LITTLE, goes a LONG way.


 Lucky! I really wanted to get one but couldn't swing it this month.


----------



## yoru (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't remember now since I already skipped but I know there were 5 foil packages and 2 perfumes. I had a spider veins one (I don't even know what that is) and an eye cream as well but those were the only ones that were an ok size.


 The same happened to me on the day the selection window opens, I waited will 9am EST and everything I want came right out. Hope it helps.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 4, 2012)

> The same happened to me on the day the selection window opens, I waited will 9am EST and everything I want came right out. Hope it helps.


 I checked for 3 days. I am so glad others are getting great items. I hope to see beauty army succeed.


----------



## xiehan (Jul 4, 2012)

My selection window opened on July 1st, and I've been getting the same items every day (basically just the same ones everyone else in this thread has posted). It seems like there's almost no variety this month.

I'm not interested in the macadamia oil, and the cream rouge and Youngblood primer are still the only make-up items, so I skipped. Hope there's more variety and more cosmetics next month, or I'll cancel.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 5, 2012)

I completely agree. I really hope they're successful.



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I checked for 3 days. I am so glad others are getting great items. I hope to see beauty army succeed.


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 5, 2012)

How long does it take for BA to ship kits? They took money out of my account a week ago, and I haven't heard a peep about anything shipping.


----------



## morre22 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long does it take for BA to ship kits? They took money out of my account a week ago, and I haven't heard a peep about anything shipping.


 I ordered around the same time and they said that the latest it will be mailed out is the 10th. I am hoping for it to be mailed out sooner, but so far nothing.


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I ordered around the same time and they said that the latest it will be mailed out is the 10th. I am hoping for it to be mailed out sooner, but so far nothing.


 Thanks for the info! Here's to hoping that they ship out soon.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 5, 2012)

I caved and went back but only because I thought I had a free month's credit.



Youngblood Mineral Cosmetics Mineral Primer
Apothederm Skin Care Stretch Mark Cream
Besame Cosmetics Crimson Cream Rouge
Delizioso Skincare Mangosteen &amp; Acai Super Anti-Aging Facial Cream

Freeman Beauty Vita-K Professional Age Spots
Macadamia Natural Oil Healing Oil Treatment (I've used in the past and love)


----------



## Brienicole (Jul 5, 2012)

It takes a little longer to ship because they use newgistics ( which I hate). I had to switch my profile a few times as well, but hoping I love the samples. Ill post when I get them. I live in the same city as one of the newgistics facilities and its been citing in their warehouse for 4 days...Id rather drive to get it then wait even longer. But I know this is the logistics company at fault and not BA. I love those ladies.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 5, 2012)

Really? They're using Newgisitics as well huh. Glossybox also uses that company and to be honest I'm not fond of how Newgistics takes in shipping. Their tracking isn't reliable.


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 5, 2012)

> I caved and went back but only because I thought I had a free month's credit.
> 
> Youngblood Mineral Cosmetics Mineral Primer Apothederm Skin Care Stretch Mark Cream Besame Cosmetics Crimson Cream Rouge Delizioso Skincare Mangosteen &amp; Acai Super Anti-Aging Facial Cream Freeman Beauty Vita-K Professional Age Spots Macadamia Natural Oil Healing Oil Treatment (I've used in the past and love) Â


 I love Macadamia Natural Oil, I sure hope it's around in two more weeks.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jul 5, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 5, 2012)

No idea but I passed the database error on to them.

Update. Nancy-Lee said to email her.

[email protected]


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 5, 2012)

BA  charged me for last month even though I skipped. The replied back to my email within a couple hours promising me a reversal and apologizing. Take that, Glossybox


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 5, 2012)

Zadi, we are box twins. I have the exact box on the way!! This is from my AARP-member lady profile, BTW!! She always gets better boxes than when I use my own info!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I caved and went back but only because I thought I had a free month's credit.
> 
> ...


----------



## AuttyW (Jul 6, 2012)

Nope. I am getting the same thing as well. I didn't get the samples at first. It just kept telling me that it was generating samples and then BAM, I got the database error.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AuttyW (Jul 6, 2012)

My selection window is on the 6th and mine always winds up getting shipped out on a Monday, then it takes at least a good 2+ weeks to get to me. I normally don't get mine until the end of the month, even though I pick my samples at the beginning.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 6, 2012)

If you're getting an error on the sample page email Nancy-Lee asap.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 6, 2012)

I broke down and joined just because they were offering the Macadamia oil. I've been dying to try it!


----------



## AuttyW (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you're getting an error on the sample page email Nancy-Lee asap.


 I emailed her before I posted it here. She told me this "We were updating the site on the back end but it should not have affected you, the front end user.

Please log out and back in and it should resolve it's self - if not, please let me know immediately so I can partner with IT."

It ended up working for me around 10:30am, which was an hour after my window opened. So I definitely suggest that if anyone is having the problem as well, to try that (logging out, then back in) and if it doesn't work to email Nancy-Lee. = ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />=


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No idea but I passed the database error on to them.
> 
> ...


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Seems to be working now.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 6, 2012)

yay! I got my shipping comfirmation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can't wait!


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 7, 2012)

I got my box yesterday and one of my items was only half full.. Anyone else receive this yet? -Delizioso Skincare Mangosteen &amp; Acai Super Anti-Aging Facial Cream, sample size 0.33 oz I know my product sizes and that is not .33 :-S


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box yesterday and one of my items was only half full.. Anyone else receive this yet?
> 
> -Delizioso Skincare Mangosteen &amp; Acai Super Anti-Aging Facial Cream, sample size 0.33 oz
> ...


 Thats dissapointing! I'm getting the same sample in my BA kit so hopefully it won't be half full either... I would contact them to tell them that!


----------



## zorabell (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box yesterday and one of my items was only half full.. Anyone else receive this yet?
> 
> -Delizioso Skincare Mangosteen &amp; Acai Super Anti-Aging Facial Cream, sample size 0.33 oz
> ...


 I was pleasantly surprised when I checked my shipping it only took 1 week to get to Texas, hopefully it will get delivered today or tomorrow. I definitely will check my Delizioso sample when I get it to see if it is only half full too.


----------



## Brienicole (Jul 7, 2012)

I got mine today!! I was so excited. I only had 1 sample that was half empty and that was the Atzen lip and eye emulsion, but everything else was good. I posted a video (deleted link per Terms of Service) if you want to see what the actual size is etc...

my sister in law got the stain and it was TINY. Like the little girl lip gloss size, but the color is cute so it makes up for the size. Their customer service is way beyond, especially when you compare it to say GB. (helps that I won the pedicure pad too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't know if this has been disussed elsewhere so I'm sorry if it has! This was posted on Beaty Army's IG two weeks ago and I spied some interesting things on the board




These could be upcoming giveaways or upcoming items, or not!





*Left:*

-Spatula ~ 300

-... &amp; Honey body Wash

*Middle:*

-DMV paperwork

-von/ken effect

-Dr

*Right:*

-Faux lash/S(? maybe the S? Lash ): the BA IG mentioned Faux Lash in a post a few months ago, and below as a company that was "interested"

-(Sally) Hansen: Sally Hansen Salon Effects nail polish strips posted in may

-Spongeables, which brings up a bunch of cute heart/flower/duck shaped sponges and some pedi sponges.

-Tan Towel (past product IIRC), BeNumbed(?), eye slices(though they're actually paired with eye candy at the moment)

-...etics (genetics? cosmetics? maybe Whip Hand Cosmetics from the picture below?)

-10-20K (Sept/Oct)

I also found another white board picture, posted last month! Since the picture only says "Interested" these companies might have already decided not to work with BA, but I still find a few of them very exciting.





I read:

_Interested _

_L(?)_

_Worker B_

_NuMe (ughhh NOOOO!!



)_

_B(?) - blush_

_-Whip Hand Cosmetics_ (PIGMENT?!



)

_-Faux Lash_

_-S(?) Lash_

_-Glowology_

_-Tivre(?)_

_-Gleam_

_-Slen (?)_

_-Skyn Iceland_

_-Karuna_

_-Young Blood_

_-Be So (Besame?)_

_- (something that starts with an S)_

The Honey body wash mentioned in the more recent (top) picture might be from Glowology. The 424  in the first picture looks like it's a phone number but I'm not really interested in finding out more than that.





(Sorry image deleted &amp; phone # deleted due to Terms of Service. We don't know whose phone # it is so it's not to be posted.)

edit: added the picture again, covered up the phone number this time!


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 8, 2012)

Selected my samples have another awesome box coming my way! YAY!:
Besame Crimson Rouge
CellCelluticals NeoCell
Atzen Lip/Eye Emulsion
Macadamia Healin Oil Treatment
Freeman Beauty Vita-K Spider veins
Delizioso Mangosteen and Acai Cream


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> _-Be So (Besame?)_


 Be So... I wonder if it's short for Beauty So Clean.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 8, 2012)

I emailed them almost 2 months ago about participating in the box and never heard back. I posted on facebook about how long it takes to get a reply and nancy lee said she would get it forwarded to the right person amd still nothing So I talked to the owner at imats about it too and she said she was super interested in colored cosmetics so she told me shed email me that week and never heard anything. At this point I'm not even interested anymore. On top of not having THESE emails answered, I have had membership emails not answered too. Maybe the issue is beauty army and not the brands interested in being in their boxes.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I emailed them almost 2 months ago about participating in the box and never heard back. I posted on facebook about how long it takes to get a reply and nancy lee said she would get it forwarded to the right person amd still nothing So I talked to the owner at imats about it too and she said she was super interested in colored cosmetics so she told me shed email me that week and never heard anything. At this point I'm not even interested anymore. On top of not having THESE emails answered, I have had membership emails not answered too.
> 
> Maybe the issue is beauty army and not the brands interested in being in their boxes.


That's terrible.



I would die of happiness to see your products in a box! As a matter of fact I made my first order this week! These boxes could use more color!


----------



## channelzero (Jul 8, 2012)

Count me among those who would love to see your products in a box! I can't believe they'd be so unresponsive to someone interested, though--that stinks. Makes me wonder many other brands have given up on it because of poor customer service.

I was able to pick out a box I liked this time around: 





If anyone is curious, I selected a "tan" complexion, then clicked on all of the far-right options (can't remember what all of them are). Chose Hair, Makeup, All Natural, Eye Area, then the 19-24 age range.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I emailed them almost 2 months ago about participating in the box and never heard back. I posted on facebook about how long it takes to get a reply and nancy lee said she would get it forwarded to the right person amd still nothing So I talked to the owner at imats about it too and she said she was super interested in colored cosmetics so she told me shed email me that week and never heard anything. At this point I'm not even interested anymore. On top of not having THESE emails answered, I have had membership emails not answered too.
> 
> Maybe the issue is beauty army and not the brands interested in being in their boxes.


That's too bad, I would have loved to have seen your products in their boxes. :[ I would hope it's because they're very busy, but even so I would have expected them to at least let you know. I still love them, but I feel that either they are understaffed in customer service (like LBB, which is also another favorite of mine despite having to wait days for a response in the past, though they seem to have gotten better!) or their customer service is just poor/lacking at the moment.

I don't think anyone would blame the brands interested in their boxes on Beauty Army's sub-par months, we're all definitely excited to see what might be in our upcoming boxes, and hoping to try new things!

What I don't want to see is another NuMe coupon, more tiny perfume vials, or more foil packets :[


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 8, 2012)

Just got an email from the owner, do we have a Beauty Army spy here? lol


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 8, 2012)

LOL. As a matter of fact we do - they are members here on MUT and watch the BA threads carefully.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL. As a matter of fact we do - they are members here on MUT and watch the BA threads carefully.


*gets all shifty eyed and giggles* awesome! I like the idea of glamour's stuff in a box too!


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL. As a matter of fact we do - they are members here on MUT and watch the BA threads carefully.


 I think that's pretty cool and more companies should do that to find out what people actually think!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 8, 2012)

I think I am going to pass though. I shouldn't have to post on a board in order to get an email. I wouldn't mind if I didn't have other emails ignored too. I'll wait to see how the program is in a few months. Seems like a lot of people are canceling.


----------



## Brienicole (Jul 9, 2012)

Hopefully you will give them time. I for one wont be cancelling my BA box anytime soon. Ill gladly pay when I think they are great company. I dont know how the vendor/merchant side works but their customer service has always been amazing for me. I would love to see your stuff in the box too though


----------



## tameloy (Jul 9, 2012)

So, this morning my selection window opened up.
Mens samples. Perfume samples. Packets. I had enough. This had been the third month in a row that this had been happening to me.
I sent an email to the customer service email on the website stating that if they did not remove all those items from my profile, I would be cancelling today.
A couple of hours later, I logged on to my account...and I had some GREAT choices!! 
 



 
 
Beauty Army has redeemed themselves. Let's hope this lasts!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 9, 2012)

Cool!! I think BA should have giveaways just for people who participate in their monthly threads on this forum!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just sayin



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL. As a matter of fact we do - they are members here on MUT and watch the BA threads carefully.


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, this morning my selection window opened up.
> Mens samples. Perfume samples. Packets. I had enough. This had been the third month in a row that this had been happening to me.
> ...


----------



## lady41 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box yesterday and one of my items was only half full.. Anyone else receive this yet?
> 
> -Delizioso Skincare Mangosteen &amp; Acai Super Anti-Aging Facial Cream, sample size 0.33 oz
> ...


I havent received my box for july yet (although I do have that product and hope its not half full) but last month my stretch mark cream was half full and remember that tiny dot of something in the jar a few months back? (I cant remember what it was seems like maybe a concealer)? and BB had the almost empty dr jart a few months back. What is it with the half full tubes? I would rather have a smaller (full) tube. Most of the time I end up squeezing what is the half full tube all over the place and wasting it because I am squeezing so hard!


----------



## zorabell (Jul 10, 2012)

I just compared my Delizioso sample with my Atopalm sample (0.25oz) and they roughly look the same so it may be a little less than 0.33oz but it should still be enough to try it out.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I havent received my box for july yet (although I do have that product and hope its not half full) but last month my stretch mark cream was half full and remember that tiny dot of something in the jar a few months back? (I cant remember what it was seems like maybe a concealer)? and BB had the almost empty dr jart a few months back. What is it with the half full tubes? I would rather have a smaller (full) tube. Most of the time I end up squeezing what is the half full tube all over the place and wasting it because I am squeezing so hard!


 Like honestly! Does it cost that much more to just fill up the tube? I'm pretty sure the packaging costs more than the product so they might as well fill it up!


----------



## serioussparkles (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zadi, we are box twins. I have the exact box on the way!! This is from my AARP-member lady profile, BTW!! She always gets better boxes than when I use my own info!


Box triplets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well... close anyways. I got the Youngblood primer last month, so I went with a perfume sample this month (and it sounds amazing so I'm actually thrilled to get it)


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 11, 2012)

Uh my tracking info says this...





it says notice left, yet at the top it says delivered? There was no notice in front of my house or in the mailbox! What is going on...


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 11, 2012)

You need to call the delivery service and tell them that it says you received a notice but you didn't and you don't have your package in hand. I still don't even have a tracking number yet.


----------



## morre22 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You need to call the delivery service and tell them that it says you received a notice but you didn't and you don't have your package in hand. I still don't even have a tracking number yet.


 I don't have one either and I picked my samples on the 2nd


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You need to call the delivery service and tell them that it says you received a notice but you didn't and you don't have your package in hand. I still don't even have a tracking number yet.


 Do I call USPS?


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok I just called them and scheduled a redelivery... I didn't know my BA box needed a signature!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 11, 2012)

@Koolcryyss When did you pick your samples?


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Koolcryyss When did you pick your samples?


 June 29th


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 11, 2012)

OK thanks, just trying to gauge when mine might be here.


----------



## zombielovrr (Jul 11, 2012)

Just rejoined. I did it May, didn't like June so I unsubbed then resubbed for July. I think I'm gonna keep this sub. Since they might be with all these new companies now =].  I'm excited.


----------



## Cylarne (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have one either and I picked my samples on the 2nd


 Me too, I'm  glad to see I'm not the only one, I was starting to get worried that I was forgotten.. It's taking an awfully long time to get sent out though. I've already received all my other boxes for the month. I'm really excited for what I got, I want to try them all already!


----------



## morre22 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cylarne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too, I'm  glad to see I'm not the only one, I was starting to get worried that I was forgotten.. It's taking an awfully long time to get sent out though. I've already received all my other boxes for the month. I'm really excited for what I got, I want to try them all already!


 I would email them just in case; I did and my account was stuck on pending even though my payment went through. They are putting my bag together now and will ship it in the next few days they said, so definitely send them an email to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## u4palm (Jul 12, 2012)

Just got my box today!! Wanted to share if anyone was curious to see the sizes of these products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 ​ ​  ​ 

​


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 12, 2012)

Got mine today too and I love the sizes. The Besame is small but I used it today and holy smokes, I love it! A little goes a long way! I see that sample lasting for a few months. I'm going to buy the full size most definitely. It's so pretty on and stayed on strong for a few hours.

I got the Vita-K too, but in the spider vein formula. I have two teeny ones on my upper thigh that absolutely no one can see anyway, but it kills me slowly, and of course my husband thinks I'm ridiculous for even obsessing about it, much less noticing it. LOL. But we all have silly things we spot on ourselves that we can't get over. Anyway, I'm thinking of taking a photo (if it even shows up on one, haha) and documenting if the cream works. It's a HUGE tube and the area I'm talking about is so tiny that tube will probably last a year. I hope it works! I'm wildly impressed with my Beauty Army box this month. I hope they keep up this level of awesome! I'll post a piccy of my box later.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok I just called them and scheduled a redelivery... I didn't know my BA box needed a signature!


 I've never had to sign for BA.  I had to sign once for MyGlam for a delivery of a new product that was missing in my bag though.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got mine today too and I love the sizes. The Besame is small but I used it today and holy smokes, I love it! A little goes a long way! I see that sample lasting for a few months. I'm going to buy the full size most definitely. It's so pretty on and stayed on strong for a few hours.
> 
> I got the Vita-K too, but in the spider vein formula. I have two teeny ones on my upper thigh that absolutely no one can see anyway, but it kills me slowly, and of course my husband thinks I'm ridiculous for even obsessing about it, much less noticing it. LOL. But we all have silly things we spot on ourselves that we can't get over. Anyway, I'm thinking of taking a photo (if it even shows up on one, haha) and documenting if the cream works. It's a HUGE tube and the area I'm talking about is so tiny that tube will probably last a year. I hope it works! I'm wildly impressed with my Beauty Army box this month. I hope they keep up this level of awesome! I'll post a piccy of my box later.


 I love the Besame too!  The container is small but it will definitely last a while! The color really packs a punch but blends in nicely with my fair skin.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 12, 2012)

Seems like a LOT of us got basically the same box.....


----------



## bookofgin (Jul 12, 2012)

I hope I can get something good this month!  I skipped last month because it was all perfume and mens no matter what I put in.  When I was signing up in the first place, I accidentally did a year subscription so I'm stuck with them for awhile.  And my selection window doesn't start until the 21st so I never feel like I get the best options. Booo.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 12, 2012)

Finally time for me to choose products but their entire site is all glitchy and wont let me see my products or change beauty profile. Thinking of possibly skipping or cancelling. I tried one of their products last month (control corrective?) and it has destroyed my skin. This last week I"ve been trying to get my skin back to normal. I dont even have sensitive skin at all, this has been a first in my life. I was really unhappy with the sizes of things last time too. Would rather invest this money elsewhere I think. Its great that you can pick your samples, but silly that you have to go through 20 rounds of quizzes to do it. Just make it like Beauty Fix and be done with it and then let people select from a range... If things go out of stock, then remove them from the page and add new things. Just not satisfied with what they are offering and how they are offering it, when I can spend the money for better/larger products from other subscription boxes.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 12, 2012)

Have you tried asking them to switch your selection window?



> Originally Posted by *bookofgin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I can get something good this month!  I skipped last month because it was all perfume and mens no matter what I put in.  When I was signing up in the first place, I accidentally did a year subscription so I'm stuck with them for awhile.  And my selection window doesn't start until the 21st so I never feel like I get the best options. Booo.


----------



## bookofgin (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried asking them to switch your selection window?


 I haven't but I will try that!  Do you think I should ask for the 1st?


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 12, 2012)

Just got my beauty army kit! The manogosten thing was empty and all crusty.. eeeew


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 12, 2012)

I still hadn't received my tracking notice this morning so I emailed Nancy and she replied within the hour that it hadn't been sent yet but was being sent out early tomorrow morning.  So if you have picked your samples more than a week ago and haven't received your shipping notice, I highly recommend email [email protected] and she can help you. She was very prompt, professional and courteous.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 12, 2012)

Well my selection window is from the 29-4th. On the 29th all my selections were foil packets. I wanted till the first and my selections were 10 times better! I was actually planning on skipping, but I'm glad I waited till the 1st



> Originally Posted by *bookofgin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't but I will try that!  Do you think I should ask for the 1st?


----------



## MidnightPrayer (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my beauty army kit! The manogosten thing was empty and all crusty.. eeeew


 

I got the same in my kit, but when I got it it was upside down so it looked like it was only half full, lol.


----------



## starfighter82 (Jul 13, 2012)

I received my kit today! My selection starts on the 2nd. 

I think I am most excited about the macadamia oil. I am really getting into hair oils because I am trying to heat style less. Without any help my hair is a big, dry, wavy, frizzy mess. At least these oils tend to make my hair look less crazy.

I am also excited to try Clear Prep FX matte foundation primer. My skin is really oily, and I am going to be at an outdoor wedding next weekend. I am hoping this keeps my makeup looking fresh while the rest of me is sweating profusely. 

I think the Besame is a nice color, but I am nervous to try it because my skin is already so red and I look ridiculous with red on my lips.

This was my 3rd Beauty Army box and so far I have been very pleased with what they've had to offer. But then again, it seems like it does help to have your selection day at the beginning of the month.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 13, 2012)

we have the same hair! i was running late to work once and my coworker asked if i got electrocuted!!



> Originally Posted by *starfighter82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think I am most excited about the macadamia oil. I am really getting into hair oils because I am trying to heat style less. Without any help my hair is a big, dry, wavy, frizzy mess. At least these oils tend to make my hair look less crazy.


----------



## channelzero (Jul 13, 2012)

Still waiting patiently (ha! not so much) for my tracking number for this month's box. Everyone's looks great!


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *starfighter82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my kit today! My selection starts on the 2nd.
> 
> ...


 I have the Besame and one swipe is really sheer. You can pack it on if you want to get a red color but you shouldn't have a problem getting a really light pink out of it


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 13, 2012)

I got my first Beauty Army box today. I like it.





Most excited about the Clickr, can't wait to see if it helps with my monthly hormonal breakouts.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 13, 2012)

Dangit, triple post. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 13, 2012)

I really, really like the eye coolers...they helped my headache when I woke up!


----------



## dreile (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my beauty army kit! The manogosten thing was empty and all crusty.. eeeew


      That is just not right!!  

     Mine was not empty but less than half full.

     I spoke to a gal through email and she said that I got the right amount because they verified it with the company. Obviously they have been getting many complaints or they wouldn't have verified it with Delioso.  My question then was why do these companies use too large of containers for the product as it makes customers unhappy.  Never got a response to that question.  I say its BS!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really, really like the eye coolers...they helped my headache when I woke up!


 My boyfriend had a fever last weekend, so I placed them on his forehead. He loved it!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice for my first Beauty Army box! Woot!!!!

I'm excited about the Macadamia Oil!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuttyW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nancy-Lee said that even if you change your age it doesn't change your samples. They have also started doing different samples each day, so they change from day to day what you can pick.


It was my guess at first, thanks for confirming. With that said, I think filling out a profile is more of like a decoration to the site IMO. In those two months I skipped, I did notice that each day I tried the samples change, yet those that I do not like still.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jul 14, 2012)

I got my box yesterday and I'm quite pleased!  Besame is one of my favorite cosmetic companies, and their rouge did not disappoint!  This sample is going to last forever, I literally only have to touch it with my finger to have enough product for one cheek. 

The Atzen Eye and Lip Emulsion is pretty good, I don't know about the dark circle elimination- but my lips do feel plumper. I might just have to get this product.. 

The Indie Lee Moisturizing oil in lavender is really nice for a rainy Chicago day like today.  The scent is calming, and it can do its magic on my skin while I lounge around.  I'm going to save it for the winter when my skin will be drier though. 

I haven't tried the primer or the eye pads, but I know they're good to have when the time comes to use them.   

The only thing I really didn't like was the perfume.  I got the Lucy B Australian Wild Jasmine perfume and all I'm picking up is coconut.  Weird considering it is made of (pineapple, white ginger, wild jasmine, water lily and magonlia).


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box yesterday and I'm quite pleased!  Besame is one of my favorite cosmetic companies, and their rouge did not disappoint!  This sample is going to last forever, I literally only have to touch it with my finger to have enough product for one cheek.
> 
> ...


 Ditto on the Besame. I was not aware of their products before BA, but when it was time to pick the samples, I researched a bit before I made the final selection. Was disappointed when I got the box and saw the size, but wow! I literally just had to lightly touch it to get a nice color! Very happy with this sample!


----------



## Regina Savini (Jul 15, 2012)

My window opened yesterday. I chose today, and I got close to what I really wanted. I wanted the vanilla citrus indie lee oil, but I just could not get it to pop up with the others no matter what I did it kept giving me lavender. Overall I'm happy with the pick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jul 16, 2012)

My lip and eye emulsion is seriously almost empty. I'm kind of pissed. I already emailed member care directly to deal with the box from May I was promised that I still never got. Once they email me back I will mention the empty tube.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 16, 2012)

You are still missing MAY'S box?? That makes me nervous....



> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My lip and eye emulsion is seriously almost empty. I'm kind of pissed. I already emailed member care directly to deal with the box from
> May I was promised that I still never got. Once they email me back I will mention the empty tube.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 16, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jul 16, 2012)

> You are still missing MAY'S box?? That makes me nervous....


 What happened was, I received the box in may. But it was very damaged, crushed...the products were fine but I use the empty boxes for storage. I emailed nancy lee and she said they'd send me another. After a few weeks I still never got it, so I emailed again. She said it would be mailed to me. Well a few more weeks went by, I chose for July and received that box already sooo I emailed member care directly and I'm waiting to hear back now. It's not a huge deal, my products were fine. But if u tell me ur gonna replace the box...well that's what I want


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> What happened was, I received the box in may. But it was very damaged, crushed...the products were fine but I use the empty boxes for storage. I emailed nancy lee and she said they'd send me another. After a few weeks I still never got it, so I emailed again. She said it would be mailed to me. Well a few more weeks went by, I chose for July and received that box already sooo I emailed member care directly and I'm waiting to hear back now.It's not a huge deal, my products were fine. But if u tell me ur gonna replace the box...well that's what I want
> ...


----------



## Steffi (Jul 16, 2012)

Meh.  My box has been "enroute departed" from Easton PA for four days now(I live in VA).  I -HATE- Newgistics.  I really wish they'd use someone else.  Shipping times are atrocious.


----------



## morre22 (Jul 16, 2012)

Are the packages delivered via usps?


----------



## dreile (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find the customer service terrible.  I got a YoungBlook primer and it doesnt come out of the tube.  I told her and she said she'd work on it. I've emailed her since at least 2 times and NO response.


        I totally agree!!  Customer service is the pits.  I canceled with them and am not gonna look back!!

      Too many good companies out there to mess with them any longer.  Bye -Bye  Beauty Army !!!!


----------



## diana16 (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are the packages delivered via usps?


Yes they are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah I would agree that customer service isn't top notch. There was an instance where I had to FB and email them my concern. I would email and FB them daily until I got a response. It sucks having to do the follow up when you're paying for a service


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 16, 2012)

This talk about customer service reminds me that my issue with pink sugar was never resolved, which is annoying. Of course that was back in march so its a little late now.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Jul 16, 2012)

I've seen a couple of comments about skipping  a month, getting charged anyway, then getting a refund of the charge. Is this how Beauty Army handles skipping a month, every time please?


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Jul 16, 2012)

Two of the product you picked are ones I picked LAST month. How much do they vary from month to month?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes, they charge you and if you decide to skip, they will refund you.

I think I read somewhere (maybe in a Zadi post) that they were looking into changing that.



> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen a couple of comments about skipping  a month, getting charged anyway, then getting a refund of the charge. Is this how Beauty Army handles skipping a month, every time please?


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 17, 2012)

Seriously???





So it means that when I get home from work, I wont get the chance to choose and they will automatically choose for me?

This is a mess. I am working 8am-5pm and I do not know if I have time to lurk around the website just to reshuffle items that I want to see in my box.

I already have a pending charge and they are even asking me to update my card. Messsssy!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 17, 2012)

> Seriously???
> 
> So it means that when I get home from work, I wont get the chance to choose and they will automatically choose for me? This is a mess. I am working 8am-5pm and I do not know if I have time to lurk around the website just to reshuffle items that I want to see in my box. I already have a pending charge and they are even asking me to update my card. Messsssy!


 I don't understand how they can close them and you've "paid". That's like going to the store to get milk and they still charge you even though they don't have it. Well grant you the milk if you can come back and get it before its sold out again. I really think they're running out of samples.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't understand how they can close them and you've "paid". That's like going to the store to get milk and they still charge you even though they don't have it. Well grant you the milk if you can come back and get it before its sold out again.
> 
> I really think they're running out of samples.


 Neither do I. I am just confused as to why they would close my window when I am due to choose my samples within 5 days. At the top it even says sub window is open but when I click it, it says its SOLD OUT.

Why would they close my window when we, active members should be prioritized to choose our samples for the month.

I am getting frustrated because I am trying to chase this sub before my window closes. I had skipped two months already and it seems like this is starting to be my first reason to cancel.

I'll just put the money for another Birchbox and save $2.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really think they're running out of samples.


 This makes the most sense of all.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 17, 2012)

I emailed Nancy Lee about it and I hope she'll reply within tomorrow.

If the answer is kind of unsatisfactory, it will break my heart to cancel, but I deserve to get the service I am paying for without worrying about it.


----------



## serioussparkles (Jul 17, 2012)

I cancelled today. While I was happy to be able to pick samples, the hassle and extra $ isn't worth it. I'll stick with BB and myglam for now, but will keep checking back to see if things resolve!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find the customer service terrible.  I got a YoungBlook primer and it doesnt come out of the tube.  I told her and she said she'd work on it. I've emailed her since at least 2 times and NO response.


 
My YoungBlood pump also didn't work and the seal was all crusty.  The trick is, these are air-less pumps, you'll notice that there are no tubes leading from the head of the pump.

It needs to be air-tight to create a vacume when you pump, in order for it to work.  I cleaned both the bottle neck and the bottle and the cap.  First dry wiping to get most of the crust off, then using a wet paper towel to remove any other product that might be preventing a tight seal and with that, the pump works.

Try it and see if that might do the trick for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, they charge you and if you decide to skip, they will refund you.
> 
> I think I read somewhere (maybe in a Zadi post) that they were looking into changing that.


 


> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, they charge you and if you decide to skip, they will refund you.
> 
> I think I read somewhere (maybe in a Zadi post) that they were looking into changing that.


 
Have been on the side of project management in large corporatation of 2,000 and policy changes need multple sign-offs from 5 department heads and could take a month.   This is literally is a two-line engineerig code change and I believe the company has under 7 employees, so the changes can be literally done within the morning.  

I think this is more of an accounting strategy.  The company is able to report a higher monthly revenue figure when they are able to charge the subs and put it on their books... although the net-income will still reflect the actual sales numbers when they are done with the book-keeping and the proper refunds are made.  A high revenue number looks good if they are working with VCs or looking for future investors to grow the company, as it shows favorable sales and marketing environment.  

The long and short of it is, BA wiill most likely keep this strategy until they feel it's hurting business in a measureable fashion.  

It's not bad as far as strategies go if you are a start-up with limited funds which I'm lead to belive is where they are at with the minimal customer service and decrease in product choosing.    

I think BA started out with a great idea and I wish them well but they might need to restratagize on improveing customer retention and sample sourcing.  BB has a pretty good strategy mix.

Sorry about geeking out it's nearly two in the morning, it's quiet, am zoning in analyst mode but took a break to play on this forum.


----------



## AthenaBolina (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, I had two beauty army accounts, but landed up cancelling my first one as I just didn't need two.  My 2nd account was for this month, and I ordered July 3d.  I never got any shipping info at all, and finally emailed them last week to see what the hold up was, and the rep told me there was a delay due to the holiday? My box didn't ship till the 13th and won't be here till the 23d/24th!  REALLY? Three whole weeks? That really pisses me off and makes me want to cancel, as I've never had such bad shipping issues with them before.  I'm so disappointed with beauty army, and I really hope they're reading this too.


----------



## AthenaBolina (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh, and the sad thing is that they're based in CA, and I live in WA state. Downright pathetic if you ask me.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 17, 2012)

My window opens on the 19th and I really hope that they update the sample list by then!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

I hope you'll don't mind a tangent, but this is a knowledgable bunch...does anyone know if the profile can be changed on MyGlam once you join?


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks!  I'll give that a try.  It's been killing me to look at it and not use it.  It looks like its going to be good.  Is it?



> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 17, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 17, 2012)

So my tracking finally showed up for this. I had to laugh...

Estimated Delivery Date
07/23/12-07/24/12
Date Time Description Location 7/16/2012 07:15 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Sparks, NV 89441 7/16/2012 04:20 PM Electronic Information Sent to USPS Sparks, NV 89441 7/16/2012 11:48 AM Inducted into Newgistics Network Sparks, NV 89441 7/13/2012 05:06 PM Shipped from Client Ontario, CA 91761 
First off, it goes from bottom to top. Second, I live about an hour and a half from Ontario, CA where it started. So they shipped it further away so it could come back to me over a week later. Unless some amazing products show up on my selection screen next time I really can't see myself staying with this sub. Too much nonsense.


----------



## morre22 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my tracking finally showed up for this. I had to laugh...
> 
> ...


 Mine said the same thing except it will take another week longer because I live across the country. It is a little ridiculous because I picked my samples on the 2nd and it did not get mailed out until the 13th.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Jul 17, 2012)

Actually, revenue cannot be recognized as income until it is earned. The amounts that are billed are recorded as an unearned revenue which is classified as a liability on the balance sheet. I'm an accountant and this one really stood out to me so I thought I would comment.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 17, 2012)

My window just opened, got 7 foil packs and two delux samples... hair oil and spider vain...except I did specfiy aging as a concern...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 17, 2012)

Since they are in CA, I'll wait until 12:00 EST to try again, maybe they will restock.  Otherwise, even though Nancy e-mailed me that I can select a 7th for last month's product mis-hap... the $12 fee for a payout of 2 delux samples, a bunch of un-related foil packs and a possible 3rd is just not cutting it.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jul 17, 2012)

> I find the customer service terrible. Â I got a YoungBlook primer and it doesnt come out of the tube. Â I told her and she said she'd work on it. I've emailed her since at least 2 times and NO response.Â


 The CS is definitely not the best! I actually went straight to member care instead of through nancy lee...I'd rather do that. It's not that nancy lee is rude but she can be short and I feel like my problems aren't important anymore. When CS emailed me back she said that nancy lee shipped out my empty box but they have no idea what happened and they will get another one to me. Hopefully they email me about my empty product


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 17, 2012)

There is a whole group devoted to MyGlam.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23636/myglam-subscribers

You may even find a thread!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello Ladies,

I hope you'll don't mind a tangent, but this is a knowledgable bunch...does anyone know if the profile can be changed on MyGlam once you join?


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 17, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What the???



> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously???
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, revenue cannot be recognized as income until it is earned. The amounts that are billed are recorded as an unearned revenue which is classified as a liability on the balance sheet. I'm an accountant and this one really stood out to me so I thought I would comment.


 Hey!  Thank you for the clarification  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...  My accounting principles do need joggin once in a while.  Hmmm, but....

...correct me if I'm wrong, the credit card transaction is not a 'billing' activity, it is in fact a 'revenue' activity.  Once the $12 has been extracted from say from my credit card, it's now actual cash in - dollars in their bank - the balance sheet , until they reverse it.  Thus the play.   

I believe, the activity you are referring to, is when a client is 'billed' for services agreed upon, either in advance or in arrears.  In this case, a bill is indeed sent out to notify client of payment obligations but as no payments have been made, this activity is classified as a liability.

Does that sound accurate?


----------



## Steffi (Jul 17, 2012)

My box shipped on the 6th(I picked on the 1st).  It's STILL showing as being in PA(day 5/6 of that).  They claim it'll be here on the 18th.  I doubt it.  I think they need to drop Newgistics and go with someone else..this two weeks to get a box business(and even that's not certain) is for the birds.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box shipped on the 6th(I picked on the 1st).  It's STILL showing as being in PA(day 5/6 of that).  They claim it'll be here on the 18th.  I doubt it.  I think they need to drop Newgistics and go with someone else..this two weeks to get a box business(and even that's not certain) is for the birds.







 




 
Yeah, very plump flight-less birds, best served roasted with a nice BBQ sauce.  Okay that was a very sophmoric remark, but the re-examination of an alternate delivery system might be a good idea.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey!  Thank you for the clarification  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...  My accounting principles do need joggin once in a while.  Hmmm, but....
> 
> ...


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 17, 2012)

How convenient!

How long does it take to generate samples? Mine has been like this for good 5 minutes and nothing comes up! Grrrr


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 17, 2012)

They restocked!  9:00 AM California time.  I got the 'sold out' message too last night and the 'foils' all morning too, am in NY and now it's a nice full deck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... 





 

So, from now on I'll do my profile after say 9:30 Cali time for best results.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!  I'll give that a try.  It's been killing me to look at it and not use it.  It looks like its going to be good.  Is it?







 




 
It is a good product, the fine-line filler does fill fine lines.  I did a test of with and w/o on one side vs. the other and then applied BB cream over it and one side is smoother looking then the other.  But you look light years away from needing a primer for fine lines  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...


----------



## BabyMafalda (Jul 17, 2012)

My samples:


----------



## Steffi (Jul 17, 2012)

It just updated and said my post office received it mid-morning.  We'll see if it comes today.


----------



## Steffi (Jul 17, 2012)

Color me shocked.  It came.  The Wild Jasmine perfume, as much as I normally hate florals, smells nice.  I might consider the full size(it's actually not expensive!).

I tried the Besame Crimson Rouge on my lips(my cheeks are red enough, thanks)...and it stained my teeth.  I already have enough issues due to drinking coffee and genetics, but now my teeth are a lovely shade of pinkish red..:/

I've used Macadamia products before and like them, so the oil was a no brainer.

Got some Juiced perfume or something(the black tube with the flowers).  That vial was twice the size of the Wild Jasmine one.

Atzen Day cream seems to do okay, but I like the Body Shop's Aloe day cream so much more.

Haven't tried the Youngblood primer.  I'll do that next time I wear full face makeup, which'll be when it stops being eight million degrees here.

Last item was a packet of fiafini cleanser.  I'll try it when/if I remember.

Got seven items this month due to last month's screwup with the stretch cream being near empty.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously???
> 
> ...


 Try clicking on the upper right hand corner where it says, 'Your subscription window is open.  Choose now.'


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 17, 2012)

I cancelled BA today. I still have a shipment that will arrive sometime next week. I am just not that excited about the stuff they offer and with all the problems it's not worth it to me right now. I will probably watch over the next few months and decide from there.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 17, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, revenue is recognized when it is earned. Since the boxes are not sent out the services have not been performed, thus making it an unearned revenue. The cash would still show on the balance sheet since cash was actually received, but the credit would be to an unearned liability account instead of an income statement account such as sales revenue. If you have a contract with no payment made and no services performed, then you do not have an accounting transaction. No goods, services, or cash were exchanged, thus no entry is made on the books. Accounting is my other passion besides beauty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







 




 
Thank you for taking time out for my accounting refresher course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...  What you say makes sense!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try clicking on the upper right hand corner where it says, 'Your subscription window is open.  Choose now.'


I did, and it just has this circles swirling for 5 minutes. I emailed Nancy Lee and told me that MOP was not updated and I have to give my credit card again. Are they nuts?! I have a pending charge of $12 in my account, now tell me I didnt update it? I did update it FIRST among all my subs even though I skipped for two months.

I think the problem why I cant pick my samples is





I asked her how to update it again and it cant be found anywhere in the site. No reply as of this afternoon.

I am one inch away of canceling. I am going back to work tomorrow and hopefully I can find time to deal with it when I get home (hopefully not to see that SOLD OUT note again)


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 18, 2012)

Last month I kept getting 'terminated accounts cannot be updated' when trying to update my payment info, got the run-around from nancy-lee so i emailed their customer service and they told me that it was a glitch in their system, they pushed my payment through and on top of my first box that I picked, they sent my second box of picks too. I only paid for the second box so the free box sort of made up for it. my new selection window is later in the month now.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 18, 2012)

I am quite sad with all the reports of unanswered emails. I completely understanding having 1-3 people answering emails but every time I get an email, it's from the same person. I have had 3 emails go unanswered, not even a reply. 1 email go unanswered after the original reply and some of them months ago.

It is EXTREMELY important to keep your members updated BA. They're paying your bills!! Get some more help. Take an hour break from posting unnecessary things on your facebook page and answer your emails!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 18, 2012)

I agree, vanessa. Its really sad because I was always so supportive of beauty army, but I'm not even a subscriber anymore. I work in membership and it is very important to keep your members happy if you want them to continue to subscribe, because in any industry, there is always someone out there who will keep them happy.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have yet to have a negative customer service experience with BA. Guess GB evens it out!


----------



## yoru (Jul 19, 2012)

I got my box! Love everything except the mangosteen &amp; acai thingy leaked and there were cream and sweet fruity smell everywhere...


----------



## Cylarne (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine said the same thing except it will take another week longer because I live across the country. It is a little ridiculous because I picked my samples on the 2nd and it did not get mailed out until the 13th.


 EXACT same situation for me, I chose on the 2nd. I had to email on the 12th when I hadn't even gotten a shipping notice and saw that people that picked the same time were already getting their boxes. From my tracking info, I should be getting it at the end of the week. I was really excited at first but at this point I just want to get it. This isn't the first time I've had problems with them either. I wasn't even planning on getting this month but the items were really good so I resubscribed.. if next month's isn't amazing I'll probably cancel. It's sad because I like the idea of it, I've just had too many problems.


----------



## morre22 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cylarne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EXACT same situation for me, I chose on the 2nd. I had to email on the 12th when I hadn't even gotten a shipping notice and saw that people that picked the same time were already getting their boxes. From my tracking info, I should be getting it at the end of the week. I was really excited at first but at this point I just want to get it. This isn't the first time I've had problems with them either. I wasn't even planning on getting this month but the items were really good so I resubscribed.. if next month's isn't amazing I'll probably cancel. It's sad because I like the idea of it, I've just had too many problems.


 Yeah I was super excited to get this, especially since it is my first month, but now I'm just wanting it to get here like the excitement is gone.. I'm sure I will be excited once it does get here but with their incredibly slow shipping I won't have it until next week probably. I will give them 3 chances, including this one, and if it is still horrible I will unsubscribe.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyone know how to cancel online?? I can't find the cancel button!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 19, 2012)

I believe you have to email them.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks Zadi!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 19, 2012)

What are you reasons for canceling? I'm thinking maybe I should too, but they pulled through last minute during my selection window.



> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know how to cancel online?? I can't find the cancel button!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyone want my $10 off $50 code?  It expires August 17th.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 19, 2012)

The Besame stuff is amazing, I neeeed the full size. My youngblood primer feels exactly like monistat antichafing gel, and it's a little heavier than the CoverFX. The Atzen is teeeeny tiny and I haven't tried the eyecoolers or my macadamia oil. I loved my selections this month, super excited for next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 19, 2012)

I would really like to stay i love the products but almost 3 weeks to get it is crazy


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would really like to stay i love the products but almost 3 weeks to get it is crazy


 i agree! shipping takes way too long. it just frustrates me


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are you reasons for canceling? I'm thinking maybe I should too, but they pulled through last minute during my selection window.


Thinking of canceling too. I had been struggling to choose my samples.

I updated my MOP last month because of billing address change. I skipped two months and decided to sub this month. I cant get anything to work!

They deactivated my account, reason why I cant choose.

Nancy Lee told me that there are some technical issues that affected my acct. Now, I am RETRYING for the Nth time, 530PM -- SUBSCRIPTIONS CLOSED. HOW CONVENIENT!!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are you reasons for canceling? I'm thinking maybe I should too, but they pulled through last minute during my selection window.


 Mostly the selection. I am terribly frustrated with the products and fact I have to make myself a slutty oily  senior citizen to get a decent selection!! . After 7 months, we should  be getting some new, exciting things. To be honest, I forget about it. No a good sign...

I did cancel this morning and signed up for Truth in Aging.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...I am terribly frustrated with the products and fact I have to make myself a slutty oily  senior citizen to get a decent selection!!..


 Just choked on my taco while reading that. Hahaha.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mostly the selection. I am terribly frustrated with the products and fact I have to make myself a slutty oily  senior citizen to get a decent selection!! . After 7 months, we should  be getting some new, exciting things. To be honest, I forget about it. No a good sign...
> 
> I did cancel this morning and signed up for Truth in Aging.


 What is Truth in Aging??


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 20, 2012)

It was a reviews website that is mostly a store now. The products are pretty cool. They have a 6 times a year program with some good stuff in it.

http://www.truthinaging.com/tia-discovery-box

someone on here posted it. I could not resist.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was a reviews website that is mostly a store now. The products are pretty cool. They have a 6 times a year program with some good stuff in it.
> 
> ...


 does it contain different skin care every other month or different ones?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 20, 2012)

From what I gather, new boxes come every other month and they are all different. There is a thread on here for it, but I think I am the first to bite.



> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does it contain different skin care every other month or different ones?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 21, 2012)

MUAHAHAHHA, omg that is amazing!



> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mostly the selection. I am terribly frustrated with the products and fact I have to make myself a slutty oily  senior citizen to get a decent selection!! . After 7 months, we should  be getting some new, exciting things. To be honest, I forget about it. No a good sign...
> 
> I did cancel this morning and signed up for Truth in Aging.


----------



## Missyrocks (Jul 21, 2012)

Did you all check out that BA is changing?  Changed website, and lots more going on.  Supposedly going to have more brands, too.  But I couldn't change my profile.  Profile was only personal info like address, etc, not the other stuff to get different products.  Don't see where to change that, does anyone else?  My window opens in a few days so will see if it's the same old same old or not.  I was close to cancelling, but this offers some new hope.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 21, 2012)

Not sure but my stuff all looks the same. I changed profiles a few times but I haven't seen anything new... yet.


----------



## morre22 (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure but my stuff all looks the same. I changed profiles a few times but I haven't seen anything new... yet.







 
Every Beauty - Every Drop Beauty Spatula
 
 
That is the only new thing that I have seen so far.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 21, 2012)

It's true, Vee! And the funny part is that I get a lot of the same stuff with that profile that Leilani and Zadi get with more normal, less sticky profiles!



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MUAHAHAHHA, omg that is amazing!


----------



## MakeupA (Jul 21, 2012)

I love the besame product too!



> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Besame stuff is amazing, I neeeed the full size. My youngblood primer feels exactly like monistat antichafing gel, and it's a little heavier than the CoverFX. The Atzen is teeeeny tiny and I haven't tried the eyecoolers or my macadamia oil. I loved my selections this month, super excited for next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jul 21, 2012)

I hope to get some use from the besame product but it's soo red My atzen lip and eye cream was just about empty, and I haven't tried it yet The macadamia oil is amazing. I need a trim really bad and my hair has been weird lately. I rubbed less than a dime size amount on my ends and they look and felt so much better


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope to get some use from the besame product but it's soo red
> 
> My atzen lip and eye cream was just about empty, and I haven't tried it yet
> ...


 It's crazy red! I think I'm going to stick to using it on my lips, since when I put it on my cheeks I look like I'm horribly embarrassed. I've found that I absolutely love the way it looks on my lips with the Buxom lipgloss in Leslie layered over it.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 22, 2012)

I retried to take my profile and so far these came up. No matter how I mix up my profile, the same things come up.

I had to take the bait because we will be coming back later afternoon after a baseball game and don't want to see that subs are closed. Today is the last day of my selection.

Are these worth $12? The Macadamia oil is worth $13, i hope the other stuff are good enough to buy full size.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I retried to take my profile and so far these came up. No matter how I mix up my profile, the same things come up.
> 
> ...


 oooo the mask and the spatula and macadamia are new from last month's during my selection time, so I hope they're available tomorrow during my picking time. I think it's worth it because that age spot thing is also full size. I'm glad they finally have some new things added.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope to get some use from the besame product but it's soo red
> 
> My atzen lip and eye cream was just about empty, and I haven't tried it yet
> ...


How much do you use at a time? I literally just pat the product once and then rub it into my cheeks and it looks like a soft natural flush :]


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, this is odd. My kit hasn't arrived yet. I've never had a problem with this. I notified Nancy-Lee who made some phone calls. One post office says it's AWOL in NJ. Buffalo never even picked up the phone, the D-bags! Very weird. I hope it gets fixed soon--I ave been chafing to try the Besame already!


----------



## bblodie (Jul 23, 2012)

@iPretty949 Love your first products ( Grand Central Beauty) wish it'll be available in 2 weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bblodie (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I retried to take my profile and so far these came up. No matter how I mix up my profile, the same things come up.
> 
> ...


 Love your first products ( Grand Central Beauty) wish it'll be available in 2 weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 23, 2012)

That is neat the new spatulas looked them up they are worth 7.50 each i hope they are available when i pick in 2 weeks


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 23, 2012)

on your profile what did you pick to the grand central beauty mask


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> on your profile what did you pick to the grand central beauty mask


 Whenever I choose brightening in my profile, that thing comes up always. Try to choose as early as 9am when your selection window opens. Based on my experience, I chose around 6pm (which is the time I get home from work) the subs are closed, which is disappointing.

The beauty mask showed up as one of the choices no matter how you tweak your profile. I hope you get yours too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 24, 2012)

I ended up canceling.  I tried 4+ times trying to get a response bout my youngblood primer not pumping and they wouldnt respond.  Also, It shouldn't take up most of my day just trying to get different items to show up. I realized the only things that changes the items is the samples selection criteria (i.e. make up, tools, nails); none of the other criteria changed the items at all. Maybe there werent enough samples to change, I dont know. I feel like I shouldn't have to work so hard for a subscription service? It's sad because I use to like picking my items but it just got difficult after a while.  Some of the samples that come up were ones that came up months ago... and not many new items


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 24, 2012)

It's been on there before, BTW. I am not regretting canceling yet



> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> on your profile what did you pick to the grand central beauty mask


----------



## angiepang1e (Jul 24, 2012)

New samples at 9am is what they're advertising right? Only 2 noteworthy items, the rest are perfumes or one time use satchels.  Hopefully the next 3 days will be better than today!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New samples at 9am is what they're advertising right? Only 2 noteworthy items, the rest are perfumes or one time use satchels.  Hopefully the next 3 days will be better than today!


 yes 9am PST but I've noticed its all repeats of previous months. I'm not seeing new items.


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 25, 2012)

everyone talks about how they get perfume samplesand dont want them,  if you dont click on perfume sample you wont get any that is what i do i might get maybe one at the most


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's been on there before, BTW. I am not regretting canceling yet


 this is just my second box i guess that is why i havent seen it before


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> everyone talks about how they get perfume samplesand dont want them,  if you dont click on perfume sample you wont get any that is what i do i might get maybe one at the most


 Two months ago I couldn't get less than 4 to show up and I never clicked perfume.  If they are low on samples, perfumes tend to show up.  There were other items I wanted so I had to take a perfume sample.  

If you are getting a lot of perfume, you should wait until 9am PST the next day to see if there are more samples


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 25, 2012)

that would be the obvious solution. but sometimes the choices are between mostly perfume samples and foil packets. so what to do then? complain and skip.



> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> everyone talks about how they get perfume samplesand dont want them,  if you dont click on perfume sample you wont get any that is what i do i might get maybe one at the most


----------



## angiepang1e (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> everyone talks about how they get perfume samplesand dont want them,  if you dont click on perfume sample you wont get any that is what i do i might get maybe one at the most


 I didn't click on perfume which is where my frustration lies...



> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Two months ago I couldn't get less than 4 to show up and I never clicked perfume.  If they are low on samples, perfumes tend to show up.  There were other items I wanted so I had to take a perfume sample.
> 
> If you are getting a lot of perfume, you should wait until 9am PST the next day to see if there are more samples


 This is exactly what is happening to me! And 2 of them are ones that I've already received in prior months (that I HATED for the record).  I really want the macadamia oil. Although that alone is worth the price, I can't seem to get the one or two items that are disappearing when I retake my profile.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 25, 2012)

All I can say is it was totally worth it!

Here are some pictures from my review:












































Click above for more pics of my box ^^^^

You can read the rest of it in my blog (link is under my avatar), it was too long to post in this thread.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm in LOVE with Besame cosmetics. The pans are so vintage and packaging alone I'm in love. Gabriela was just so nice and invited me to her main store in Glendale, CA which I'll take her up on next time I'm in California. She uses METAL compacts that they have pressed for them. It's so 1930s/1940s feeling. OMG, seriously loved the packaging. She gave me something else to try - I have it packed still - and I of course have the rouge which I wore the day I met her.


----------



## tilliefairy (Jul 28, 2012)

This is the second month I have had to email BA to get my 12 bucks refunded. I thought that if you skipped on the first day of your selection window your account would not be charged? I am so done with this!


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the second month I have had to email BA to get my 12 bucks refunded. I thought that if you skipped on the first day of your selection window your account would not be charged? I am so done with this!


 I've only ever skipped last month, and after a day or so the money was back into my account without me asking them. They did send out an email yesterday asking to update info. It said 

"Good news! We've updated our credit card processing system.

Our new system only charges you when your samples are selected each month. No more pre-authorization charge for months that you decide to skip. If you skip a month, you simply won't be charged for that month."


----------



## Snow24 (Jul 28, 2012)

I was right on the verge on cancelling. Previously the only samples offered to me were tiny foil packets and this month I actually got at 1 full size product. This was my first month that I think my box was actually with the $12. And the Macadamia oil is amazing!


----------



## tilliefairy (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only ever skipped last month, and after a day or so the money was back into my account without me asking them. They did send out an email yesterday asking to update info. It said
> 
> ...


 I kinda feel bad about canceling now. The email CS sent me was super nice (mine not so much). I think i will resub a little later. I have a heap of samples to go through!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 30, 2012)

My selection window for my august box just started. 6 of 9 are foil packets! :/


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My selection window for my august box just started. 6 of 9 are foil packets! :/


 do it at 9am like they said or maybe a lil later i always done mine about 11am and maybe get 1 or 2 foil packets if that


----------

